# An all Florida week to remember



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:thumbup: 
An all Florida week to remember (part 1 of 2)
For many outdoor enthusiast Florida offers a two sport year round unsurpassed playground to enjoy the great outdoors. Many who enjoy fishing in the 'Fishing Capital of the World' also take to the woods in search of some of the best hunting imaginable. There is no closed season on what is recognized as one of the smartest, most cunning, and sometimes even dangerous animals to ever roam the forest of this tropical wonderland we call Florida, the wild boar hog. 
In our 'all Florida week to remember' my daughter, Dee, joins me at Tracy & Crichton Allen's Tiger Island Outfitters. After searching for hours we came across this opportunity:

We took full advantage of the situation. Check out the full report 'hunters forum' PFF Forum
Next up, the challenge of the Florida Middle Grounds. There is so much to see and do around John's Pass famous boardwalk. Mister Richard Sipple, a 'regular' on Hubbard's Florida Fisherman ll, catches live pins while watching an authentic pirate ship leave the boardwalk. Only at Madeira Beach, Florida!

As we board the Florida we see the dolphin watch boat coming back from a real adventure. Those people look so excited.

OK! It's off to the fabulous Florida Middle Grounds. We will be fishing deep into the very heart of the Grounds, out where the big boys play. First things first, after a very special Chef Jersey Girl Tammy meat ball sub, let's hit the bunks. The battles ahead will be long and hard fought. We must be at our best. 
Two A.M., Saturday morning, Madeira Beach is a distant memory. We are over one hundred miles away from home. Let the battles begin. Mister Leo Smith, a marine, leads us into battle. Leo is fishing spot number 30, starboard side of the Florida. Leo is using forty pound test equipment for snapper. Oh no! That's no snapper. Our marine is equal to the task. That huge gag picked on the wrong person:
 
Mister Clifton Odenhall is fishing spot number 50. What the heck have I hooked into? This thing is a monster. Clifton, job well done, well done indeed. This is one happy camper. Look at that smile. The mighty AJ is quickly released to fight again. See you next month:

The fishing is slower that we would like, but the Florida's number one box is looking good:

Sun-up over the Florida Middle Grounds. Priceless!

Tammy time:

When Jersey Girl Tammy is not cooking:

Everyone at Hubbard's Marine loves fishing. Ms. Gabby Schmitz, when not working the office, joins us on the Florida Fisherman. Gabby and I have a common bond, we both graduated from the University of Tampa. Only one little difference. I graduated years before Gabby decided it was time for her to join the human race:


Rich, that's a snapper to be proud of:

The great snapper battle continues:


Mister Larry Miller, a Florida 'regular' is winning the great snapper battle. Wonder how Larry would be on larger, much larger, fish? Only time will tell:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

(Part 2 of 2)
Mister Craig Scott, another 'regular' fishes spot number 1. Now that's impressive:

Mister Eddy Summerol, spot number 3, is still another Florida 'regular.' This is family:


Will, gaff that beautiful gag:


Mister Slyder, we are really glad you are a member of our team:

Larry is putting a good old Southern 'hurting' on the elusive mangrove snapper:

Oh no! That's no mangrove snapper. And remember, Larry is using forty pound test snapper equipment:

On and on goes the great battle, man against beast! Finally, one hour later, we see color, the color of a huge sandbar shark:



It's a win, win situation for both fish and fisherman. That monster gave Larry the fight of a life time. Partner, you have earned your freedom. Thanks for the memories that will last forever. (Be sure to see the great fight captured on video at the end of this report):
Mister Scott, we are so proud to have you on our team:

Joe, let's see that very impressive lane snapper:

Not to be left out, the very tasty vermilion snapper are running big and plentiful:

Ms. Dixie Miller, West Palm Beach, Florida, we are so proud to have you on our team. What a smile:

Hold on Dixie, that's no vermilion snapper. There is no give up in this lady. Dixie follows the monster fish from the port side to the stern of the Florida. I can do it; I am woman!

The mighty AJ is absolutely no match for this real woman. We are all so proud of Ms. Dixie Miller: (Check out Dixie in action in the video at the end of this report).

Once again we welcome the hard working, dedicated, biologist of our Florida FWC. Jon is constantly working both sides and the stern of the Florida Fisherman. This is real on the water data. The better the data, the better our fishery. Jon measures, studies, tags, vents, and releases many American reds on this trip. See you in October:


Well! Our 'All Florida week to remember' has finally come to an end. We are still a very long ways away from home. Once again our Florida has proven to be, 'A two sport year round unsurpassed playground to enjoy the great outdoors!' Love to hunt and fish year round, join us in our tropical wonderland. 

And the in the money jack pot winners are:


See Larry & Dixie in action. (Click on the following link)
 



Bob, Florida Outdoor Writers Association, and daughter Dee Harbison


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks for the reports, let's us up here know what's going on further south. Looks like everyone went home with a stringer full.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Looks to me like we all have a great deal to be thankful for. I know your area is a valued part of Florida, 'The Fishing capital of the world!' Bob


----------



## bluedawg1 (Mar 24, 2011)

*Bluedawg1*

Thanks Bob for your reports !!!! They are great i need to start getting back down that way . My parents still have the place in Suwannee. cant seem to leave Orange Beach !!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

So glad you like my reports.
Understood! If ever you do get down this way it would be a real honor to have you on the Florida Fisherman. My fishing spot is always # 23. Try to fish close to me & I will feature you in my report. Hope you are not camera shy! Bob


----------

